# Where to buy?



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there a preferred retailer to buy a Silvia from either in the UK, or which delivers to the UK?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would buy it from BellaBarista.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-2016-edition-espresso-machine.html

You can probably get it elsewhere for a saving of £30 or so, but id check the warranty offered from those places and also where the machine would be coming from.

If it has to come from abroad it may well have to be sent back to the country it came from should a problem arise, and I would bet that postage would be at your expense.

I have no affiliation to BellaBarista


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

As Ratty says, only reason to buy new on a Silvia is for the guarantee, so go with proven customer service - I'd personally buy second hand, as they are a durable machine & represent much better value at a couple of years old.


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

I wouldn't mind buying second hand if it's a decent saving, though I do worry about how much use or how well looked after it would have been.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I havent seen one come up for sale on here in ages. Maybe everyone who owns them are very happy with them.

On the other hand lots of gaggia classics to be had all the time


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

Unfortunately out of stock at Bella Barista, don't know whether to wait or look at alternatives such as the La Pavoni Puccino or Sage.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

call bellabarista to see when they will be back in stock. \might be only a matter of days. Might be longer.

does give some indication of how popular they are if they've sold out


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

JimL said:


> Unfortunately out of stock at Bella Barista, don't know whether to wait or look at alternatives such as the La Pavoni Puccino or Sage.


I was looking at La Pavoni, but glad I bought the Silvia.....it'll be back in stock soon hopefully.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

JimL said:


> I wouldn't mind buying second hand if it's a decent saving, though I do worry about how much use or how well looked after it would have been.


They are pretty bombproof & easy to work on... You should get one for £200 or so, unless it has a PID (worthwhile mod)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have one coming to me very soon. I took it in against the Nota but have not got it yet. I sold it to the chap originally. Anyone who was on there a couple of years ago may remember that I helped an older chap out called Freddo.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11575-RANCILIO-SILVIA-V3-MAHLKONIG-VARIO-GRINDER-extras

I do not know how much it will be but I usually sell things at a competitive price so if you sit tight a few days


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just sold mine on ebay, in fact it's being collected this afternoon by their courier. Didn't put it up for sale on here as I managed to get a whopping £290 for it, not too bad considering it was 18 months old! Happy days but I would echo buying one from Bella Barista, worth paying the extra for their support. Good machines, built to last.


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I have one coming to me very soon. I took it in against the Nota but have not got it yet. I sold it to the chap originally. Anyone who was on there a couple of years ago may remember that I helped an older chap out called Freddo.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11575-RANCILIO-SILVIA-V3-MAHLKONIG-VARIO-GRINDER-extras
> 
> I do not know how much it will be but I usually sell things at a competitive price so if you sit tight a few days


Shall you be posting it in the "for sale" forum? I may be interested depending on price.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

JimL said:


> Shall you be posting it in the "for sale" forum? I may be interested depending on price.


soon as I know, I will give you a nudge


----------

